# Seed Cycling



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone here know about seed cycling? My friend is taking ground seeds once a day to regulate her menstruation cycle. Her periods are now coming on the full moon, and they are more moderate. I would love to know more about it, so I thought I'd see if anyone here has tried this. I didn't talk about it for long with her, but it's something like 2 T. ground pumpkin seeds from full moon to new moon, then 2 T. ground sunflower til the next full moon. (I might have those all mixed up) Sounds intriguing!

She is part of a weight-loss/health program, and they recommended that she try it. It's working really well for her.

ETA: Found this on a website that seems to be the same thing that my friend calls Seed Cycling. "Rotational hormonal support can also be done with two tablespoons of ground flax or pumpkin seeds days one to 14 and ground sesame or sunflower seeds day 15 to 28. The seeds and oil taken during days 1 to 14 support estrogen; during 15 to 28, they support progesterone. The fiber in the seeds also helps the body to eliminate the hormones from the body at the appropriate time." from http://www.thedietchannel.com/Natura...ens-Cycles.htm.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Never heard of seeds for cycles but I'm curious about this thread. subbing...


----------



## allie193 (Jan 28, 2007)

I see a naturopath b/c I am a recurrent m/c'er and she had me do this, I did it the way you read online though with the flax seed until ovulation and then switched to sunflower seeds. I also had different supplements depending where I was in my cycle as well and go for acupuncture, I got my bfp and so far I've made it further than I had since having DD (4 chem pregnancies since DD, 4 blighted ova and a partial molar pregnancy before having DD) so hopefully something is helping!









ETA: I was also going through fertility treatments but that didn't seem to be working until we started this as well.


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah, my naturopath has me on one tablespoon each ground flax seeds and pumpkin seeds until ovulation, along with 1 tb. fish oil, and then switching to sesame and sunflower seeds along with evening primrose until i begin bleeding. i have had extremely bazaar cycles following a miscarriage in january. supposedly it is supposed to regulate things for me, but as i just had yet another miscarriage (i've got a history...) it is hard to say what is working.


----------

